# Who makes the best upland hunting clothing?



## gandergrinder

Who do you think makes the best upland hunting clothing?

What are some must have items for the upland hunter?

What products do you have for your dog?


----------



## Bob Kellam

Columbia !!!!!!

No one can afford Orvis sp? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

depends what you are looking for.......

My dog gets better equipment than I do :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson

yep, all Columbia. Fits comfortable, wears tough, is simple. They used to make a soft "jones cap" that was insulated. Best cold weather upland cap made. So they discontinued it. Dog products? We can't list that, the Mrs. will see it.


----------



## g/o

12


----------



## strand

I use a Columbia vest. I prefer the Cabela's Gore-Tex upland pant. I have found nothing that compares as far as breathability, weather protection, and overall comfort goes. I also like a good pair of goretex upland gloves, so you can still give the dog a pat on the head after making a water retrieve without getting all wet, I guess that's part of the hunt. :lol:

As far as dog equipment goes, I don't have the time to list everthing here! :lol:

Cabelas makes a dog handler vest with transmitter and water bottle pockets but it weighs substantially more than the Columbia.


----------



## dblkluk

Gotta go Columbia or Filson. Columbia has the best customer service hands down! Filson is spendy, but will last forever!
As far as dog stuff goes, way too much to list, but heres a few. Tri-tronics collar, Dokken dead fowl trainers, vests, assorted leashes, collars, vests and other have to haves. Avery carries alot of neat dog stuff!


----------



## buckseye

Danner boots, Levi Straus 505 jeans, Browning shirts and/or goretex jacket.

Hydration system, game vest, gun, shells, hunting license, time.

Nothing fancy for the pooch just plenty of fresh clean water and rest when needed.


----------



## pheasantslayer

Gonna have to say that carhart makes the best clothing. Warmest stuff you can find in the late season. Like the danner boots as well. Early season depending on the weather its whatever keeps you warm.

Gotta have a hunting vest to carry the birds, it sucks carrying them by the neck all day long.

All i need for the dog is a shock collar to keep the idiot in line from time to time.


----------



## JBB

You do not need a lot of expensive gear unless you can afford it. Go to a surplus store get a pair of old BDU S, camo army pants. Good side pockets for your stuff not over priced. Get a over sized shirt that you can wear long underwear or a liner under. Decent gloves that you can use with liners or not. Go to K MART or WALMART get a 7 dollar vest that is orange and you can put your birds in do not get a insulated one, way to hot in the early season. The only place not to try to be cheap is your boots. Get a good pair that has 400 or 600 gram thinsulate, gortex, good soles with a good grip. Get a pair or two of wickers socks, the thin ones that you can wear heavy socks over if you need to.
A dead rooster does not care what you look like, your billfold does. You can have as much fun wearing mismatched used clothes as a person who gays 600 for clothes.
Use your money for gas and shells and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dick Monson

LL Bean has a good jacket too. An upland coat needs two things. There should be no drag-weight on your arms when you lift them to swing the gun. Most coats aren't cut that way. And it needs to be light weight so you can layer. Filson gear is just to darn heavy. Ounces really count up at the end of the day.


----------



## Burly1

I believe that in the long run, you can save money by buying premium clothing. I am in my 12th year with a Columbia Quad Parka and insulated bib set, and although a little faded, they still get the job done. If you figure an outfit like that will last 10 years, $50 a year ain't at all bad. I also like Cabela's clothing and boots for the quality and availability of tall and big sizes. I've never returned any Cabela's clothing due to a quality issue. 
Burl


----------



## german wirehair #1

I'm with BURLY1 I have had great luck with Cabela's clothing and other stuff. I really like the Browning shirts too.


----------



## The Norseman

Good Morning everyone,

Hunting clothes are a funny thing. I have nothing special that I use for Upland hunting.
I wear jeans and T-shirt and layer with a shirt/sweat shirt. I grab whatever is in the closet.
I grab whatever coat I happen to have. The coat has to have protected zippers/buttons and no zippers/buttons on the collar so it does not scratch the gun I'm using or borrowing.

Boots and socks are the must important! If my feet are happy I can walk hunt all day. The boots I use sometimes are my Black Danner's, but my Army issue Leather Intermit Cold Weather boots is the best. These are fitted to my feet, have a wide platform (sole), great traction on ice, snow, and traverse rock and holes the best, they breath because of Gore-Tex, and are very, very reasonable at surplus stores. Can be repolished/treated and look better after the grasses sand them down. Avoid the one's with the booty in them, the booty slips around.

Socks are Army cushioned Black wool, 3 pair for about $7. The reason the wool socks is that they
wick moisture away from the feet and stay warm. At the end of the day air them out and moisture disappears and good for another day(s). If you powder your feet that even better. They do itch for people not use to them, but I'm very use to them so they bother me sometimes.
Had a bad expericense years ago with the tube knit socks, at the end of 12 hours those little knits were like
a thousand needles poking the bottom of my feet, never again will that happen.

Gloves have to have removable inserts that are washable and act as separate gloves. Black Leather Army gloves with brown jersey insert's (at country stores) work best.


----------



## Burly1

Spring, Summer, Fall or Winter, if you're wearing boots, wool socks are the only way to go. People don't believe it when you tell them wool will keep your feet cooler in the Summer until they try it once. Burl


----------



## Flick

Definetely a must have is chaps, I started wearing them a couple years ago and will never go without them again, they're awesome. I use Filson's Single Tin and they work fine. I wouldn't go with the Double Tin, just too stiff.


----------



## fox412

Last year I bought the cabelas full draw boot. They weigh less than 1.75lbs for the pair. Lightest boot I have ever worn and comfy too. At only 100 bucks I personnally think they are great. At 400 grams of thinsulate they are not the warmest but with some wool socks they are fine for me. You will never catch me in jeans in the field if they get wet I think they are pure torture to wear the rest of the day. Just my two cents. Oh and Burl sorry to tell you those boots only go to size 13.


----------



## prairie hunter

Come on. My brother and I look like the misfits hunting with you guys

The only place I spend money on hunting clothing is boots and rain gear. Best I can afford.

Pants: Worn *Blue jeans *(nylon faced only for ruffed grouse hunting in the thorns).

Shirt: canvas shirt (t shirt under). OK occassionally a propylene shirt. Slap on a faded sweatshirt if it cool.

Hat: what ever I have. Blaze orange only if I am hunting with some one else.

Vest: Mom is tired of sewing it back together. Wife won't touch it.

Water: a bottle

gloves: I grew up in ND. No gloves for upland.

chaps: :eyeroll:

My brother and I used to call the fancy boys SCHEELS Hunters. When we saw them out hunting our comment was Scheels hunter - "no threat". Replace that with Filson now days. oke:


----------



## Bobm

Slick faced bibs making walking thru the weeds much simpler I was amazed at the difference. I hunted in jeans almost all my life but when I found out how much difference there is with the nylon or courdura faced bibs I'll never go back to jeans. Good hat and cheap cotton gloves when its cold, they are plenty thick enough when your walking and you can still feel your gun. Sunglasses are a must to protect your eyes from weeds and wind


----------



## buckseye

Jeez Bob I pictured you as a cabelas cover boy..... :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz

Old Navy 8)


----------



## Bobm

> Jeez Bob I pictured you as a cabelas cover boy.....


Put me on the cover and they would scare off their customers, I have a face for radio :lol:


----------



## Rick Acker

Tommy gear! Good for pickin' up hens at the bar after the hunt too!


----------



## Bigdog

Danner boots with wool socks and poly liners. Insulated gear it would be a Columbia quad parka and bibs. For most pheasant/sharptail hunting it is a Bird-n-lite jacket from Pella. Has an internal harness system that helps save my back.


----------



## djleye

You can wear a lot of stuff but you need Danner Boots. Put them on day one and walk several miles with no problems!!!! The best there is!!!

I am also partial to Columbia clothing.


----------



## Alamosa

L.L. Bean is worth a look. I get their hunting catalog each year and I'd say that 75% of the items are for upland hunting.


----------



## DJRooster

I'm pretty much a blue jeans guy that tries not to overdress my feet or my body because once you start walking it doesn't take long to get cold if you start sweating and getting wet!! I'm sure the fancy gear is nice but I'm not one to spend a lot on my gear. The most expensive items for me are the gas and the shells. If I were to recommend gear I would invest in good boots and good rain gear for when everything is wet from a rain or snow.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm so big on the brand name, but I love to use gore-tex stuff. I know it is an obvious selection, but I don't buy much gear w/o it. Too many times do I head out and get rained on, or the temp rises 40 degrees and I'm sweating my n*tz off.

Columbia gear, Danner boots, I even have a pair of Cabela's brand boots that I LOVE. One thing I have began doing is once I find gear I love........I buy an extra set!!!!


----------



## Springer

> I have a Columbia vest guide model. Very nice only one I found that had a place for your transmitter and also places for to carry water bottles, also has the loading tubes which I find to be very nice.


I have the same vest. Not many out there have a place for all of these things.
Gortex pants.
Danner boots 200G thinsulate (must be Danners)
Sweatshirt with a hooded lined flannel shirt with the vest on top.


----------



## Dick Monson

Yeah, Bean has good stuff. Thought my coat was Columbia but it is Bean. Their stuff isn't overweight and I think thats one mistake we upland hunters make is packing extra pounds. Duck hunters don't need to think about it as they are stationary but when upland hunters walk miles it counts up. 1600 steps per mile x 10 extra lbs per step is a heck of a lot of weight. A good example is when you walk back to the truck with a limit and dump the roosters it feels like you're floating off the ground.


----------



## TA5teless

I have been upland hunting for years now and up until last weekend (pouring rain and 3" of Snow) I use Filson Double Tin Chaps ($90), either a Filson Double tin Vest or the Bean Strap Vest(both around $100) with a vented upland shirt ($25- $50). Pants under the chaps are usually an Issue pair of BDU pants and the Boots are the Bean Kangaroo upland boots ($139)

This is a great combo.... I may make the move into a pair of gortex pants for the wet days!!!!!! Bean has a great pair ($110)

Who the hell would bother with Columbia?????


----------



## ryanps18

Filson chaps,Filson strap vest and a windstopper sweater, Thats all ya need. The filson stuff will probaly outlast me.


----------



## brianb

I used to be a blue jean hunter until I sat and added up all the $30 pairs of levis I ruined. I found a pair of Boyt brush pants for $20 at Gander Mountain about 6 years ago. They would've paid for themselves 5 times over even at full price.

I used to live in Spokane and it is dry there. I finally broke down and got a Quilomene vest. www.quilomene.com
It was spendy but I needed to carry water and a lot of it. I still really like it even thought I mostly leave the water bladder empty now. I doubt I'll ever need to buy another one well maybe for my son.


----------



## Dak

You'll love Quilomene vest. Filson bibs rock...unless its warm. Best boots I've had are Irish Setters...Only pair I've ever had that lasted more than one season. :beer:


----------



## roostman

Early season I wear blue jeans and chaps, long sleeve shirt and a cheap vest, late season, usually deer season and later I pull out the wool pants, can't beat those for staying warm and a good coat, I have a Browning coat with the game bag in the back, plus of course the Danner boots, those seem to be a big hit with most hunters on this sight.


----------



## 2brddogs

dan's brush chaps have had a pair for 8 years and hope to get another 8 out if them. no rips or tears. columbia ptarmigan coat and a blaze mossy oak hat. short lead for the dogs and tritronics xls 2 dog system.


----------



## Turner

djleye said:


> You can wear a lot of stuff but you need Danner Boots. Put them on day one and walk several miles with no problems!!!! The best there is!!!
> 
> I am also partial to Columbia clothing.


I had a pair of Danners and after the first year all the seams gave way at the flex points of the boot. Called Danner and they pretty much said "oh well, buy another pair". I didn't feel like they backed their product so I will stay away from them if at all possible. I own a pair of cabelas brand boots that are 800grm thinsalate, great boots, going on 4 years and they are still water proof. I would like to find a good pair of unisulated ones for early season.


----------



## Wes

I'm using a pair of Danner Pronghorn boots, Filson strap vest and double tin chaps. I have an orange shirt and hat I wear if hunting with other people. Everything else isn't really for hunting. The dog has a tri tronics collar, a vest for cold water retrieving. I almost forgot the whistle, never forget the whistle  - I have another in the truck in case I forget. Wes


----------



## Springer

> I had a pair of Danners and after the first year all the seams gave way at the flex points of the boot. Called Danner and they pretty much said "oh well, buy another pair". I didn't feel like they backed their product so I will stay away from them if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Danner has two different policies when it comes to their boots.
> I have purchased several pairs of the more expensive boots and one pair I literally wore the soles off twice and had them resoled and then they started leaking, Danner replaced them for free, Unreal but they did it.
> 
> My last pair I had were two years old when one started leaking and I had no reciept or anything and sent them in and they said they were not repairable so they gave me a $100 credit towards a new pair.
> New they were $200 so I thought that was a pretty good deal.
> 
> The hunting manager at scheels told me that the cheaper ones (ie the ones that have a seperate sole on the boot are warrantied most of the time as the ones that are cheaper and are one piece (I know the pronghorn it one of these) are usually not warrantied.
> 
> For what it's worth I have gotten my money's worth out of every pair of Danner boots that I have bought. I think they are extremely comfortable from the first time I put them on.
Click to expand...


----------



## the_alpha_dog58

Of course, Orvis stuff is expensive, but looking at a waterproof jacket that can last for years. This way I won't have to buy a new jacket every year cause it tears or isn't warm enough. Has anyone used the toughshell, I found a solid review, https://theuplandhunter.com/best-upland-hunting-jacket/ and want to buy it, but want to make sure Orvis stuff is going to hold up.


----------

